
Ask HN: Can you enumerate ALL tools your startup uses? - tablet
What tools your startup below 30 people uses? Like for everything from marketing automation, data analytics, to work management and planning.
======
HelloFellowDevs
Slack, Trello, Github issues, Google Calendar, Zoom, email.

Edit: I've since left that startup but it was a team > 10, 4 engineers on
staff.

